# bench press, deadlift and dbell shoulder press



## kev d

hi everyone, just wondering what would be a good lift on bench press,deadlift and seated dbell shoulder press for someone weighing under 80kg? cheers


----------



## Winter

1.5 BW BP

2.5 BW DL

0.7-1 BW SSP

Perhaps.


----------



## WilsonR6

Deadlift 2.5x bodyweight bench 1.5x and I have no idea on shoulder press maybe 30kg each hand?

I'm 80kg give or take and I can deadlift 2x+ but I can barely bench 100kg, and I don't do dumbbell shoulder press


----------



## Marshan

For what? SSP isnt powerlifting and so doesnt really mean anything. .7-1x BW for SSP would be frugal anyway for a 1rm. In BB'ing...weights aren't as important as quality of form and volume of reps/sets.


----------



## L11

Well I weigh under 80kg and I'll give you an idea of what I lift

Bench Press - 110kg for 10

Deadlift -110kg for 10 (my weak point at the moment)

Shoulder Press - 46kg (each hand) for 10


----------



## broch316

everyones different mate some people can lift a lot and some peaople cant like L11 haha just kidding L11


----------



## monkeybiker

You have had some answers but also you need to know that some people are just good at lifting heavy weights. It not all about the amount of muscle so some small people can lift hugh weights and some big people lift small weights. It's very much dependant on the person.


----------



## flinty90

L11 said:


> Well I weigh under 80kg and I'll give you an idea of what I lift
> 
> Bench Press - 110kg for 10
> 
> Deadlift -110kg for 10 (my weak point at the moment)
> 
> Shoulder Press - 46kg (each hand) for 10


all pretty poor weights apart from shoulder press is pretty good..

just goes to show weight in BB means fcuk all as your body looks fcukin mint in comparison to the weights you lift..

nice work mate


----------



## Blakard

I weigh 88.45/17-20% BF.

I don't do deads yet although id expect to be able to do 250-300 comfortably as my legs can push 350+ alone, of course that's just speculating though.

Ill tell you what i'm lifting on bench and shoulder press, a little over 3 months back in the gym after 2 years out.

These are final set weights as I up each set, both 8 reps.

Bench 130kg

Shoulder press 31kg (shoulders are my worst area, by far.. they're pretty messed up at times ha)


----------



## L11

flinty90 said:


> all pretty poor weights apart from shoulder press is pretty good..
> 
> just goes to show weight in BB means fcuk all as your body looks fcukin mint in comparison to the weights you lift..
> 
> nice work mate


Most people that chase weights are fat ****s.


----------



## Thunderstruck

L11 said:


> Most people that chase weights are fat ****s.


You got me spot on there, you dick


----------



## flinty90

L11 said:


> Most people that chase weights are fat ****s.


an my comment was actually a compliment mate you really do look great in your avi !!


----------



## mikeod

Blakard said:


> I weigh 88.45/17-20% BF.
> 
> I don't do deads yet although id expect to be able to do 250-300 comfortably as my legs can push 350+ alone, of course that's just speculating though.
> 
> Ill tell you what i'm lifting on bench and shoulder press, a little over 3 months back in the gym after 2 years out.
> 
> These are final set weights as I up each set, both 8 reps.
> 
> Bench 130kg
> 
> Shoulder press 31kg (shoulders are my worst area, by far.. they're pretty messed up at times ha)


if your talking about pushing 350 on a leg press machine, i doubt very much that that will carry over a 250-300 deadlift, if your squatting 200+ then those numbers maybe more realistic


----------



## mikeod

flinty90 said:


> all pretty poor weights apart from shoulder press is pretty good..
> 
> just goes to show weight in BB means fcuk all as your body looks fcukin mint in comparison to the weights you lift..
> 
> nice work mate


i know that there was a compliment in there mate, but i disagree with you there.(not about his physique) a bench press of 110kg x 10 is impressive lifting for someone of 80kg who isnt even training primarily for strength. granted that its not compared to some of the bigger guys

op, youve posted in the bodybuilding section so im assuming your training to look good, in which case it does not matter what you can lift, unless your more concerned about the answer you give when your mates say "what dyu bench en bruv":lol:


----------



## 2004mark

bongon95 said:


> i know that there was a compliment in there mate, but i disagree with you there.(not about his physique) a bench press of 110kg x 10 is impressive lifting for someone of 80kg who isnt even training primarily for strength. granted that its not compared to some of the bigger guys


Agree with that... not sure what I could do for reps on 110, but I doubt 10. 1rm is only 130 though


----------



## zack amin

im under 80kgs, 1rp max bench 140, deadlift 190, shoulder press 40's or 44's for reps, cnt remeber which


----------



## zack amin

Blakard said:


> I weigh 88.45/17-20% BF.
> 
> I don't do deads yet although id expect to be able to do 250-300 comfortably as my legs can push 350+ alone, of course that's just speculating though.
> 
> Ill tell you what i'm lifting on bench and shoulder press, a little over 3 months back in the gym after 2 years out.
> 
> These are final set weights as I up each set, both 8 reps.
> 
> Bench 130kg
> 
> Shoulder press 31kg (shoulders are my worst area, by far.. they're pretty messed up at times ha)


technique doesnt cross over if your talking about squatting 300 kilos then i may admit you may, but if your talking about leg press without having deadlifted before your more then likely going to be in for a shock


----------



## 2004mark

zack amin said:


> technique doesnt cross over if your talking about squatting 300 kilos then i may admit you may, but if your talking about leg press without having deadlifted before your more then likely going to be in for a shock


Yep. Like you say, no cross over. But 350 is a pretty average leg press, if I think of the lads in my gym doing that they'd only be repping on 140-150 for deadlift.


----------



## WilsonR6

Blakard said:


> I weigh 88.45/17-20% BF.
> 
> I don't do deads yet although id expect to be able to do 250-300 comfortably as my legs can push 350+ alone, of course that's just speculating though.
> 
> Ill tell you what i'm lifting on bench and shoulder press, a little over 3 months back in the gym after 2 years out.
> 
> These are final set weights as I up each set, both 8 reps.
> 
> Bench 130kg
> 
> Shoulder press 31kg (shoulders are my worst area, by far.. they're pretty messed up at times ha)


I just started leg pressing a month ago(if that), I'm 82kg, my legs aren't strong at all and I can leg press 300kg for a a couple

My max deadlift is 160kgx2, hope to change that to 170kgx1 today, though

Forgive me if I'm wrong but do you think that even though you don't deadlift, if you wanted to you could do 3x+ your bodyweight, just cause you can leg press 350kg?


----------



## Blakard

bongon95 said:


> if your talking about pushing 350 on a leg press machine, i doubt very much that that will carry over a 250-300 deadlift, if your squatting 200+ then those numbers maybe more realistic


Cheers for that, just speculation as I said however I do squat 175-200 and pretty sure 225 would attainable if I was to push myself.


----------



## WilsonR6

Give it a bash and share the video with us


----------



## Blakard

WilsonR6 said:


> I just started leg pressing a month ago(if that), I'm 82kg, my legs aren't strong at all and I can leg press 300kg for a a couple
> 
> My max deadlift is 160kgx2, hope to change that to 170kgx1 today, though
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong but do you think that even though you don't deadlift, if you wanted to you could do 3x+ your bodyweight, just cause you can leg press 350kg?


For 2? My figures are 3 sets of 8. Leg press 150 x 8, 280 x 8 and 350 x8 then carrying on with squats and other leg machines. have never bothered with deads so if I over estimated, shoot me but I know for a fact I'd be able to do 200.

300 is way over the top though. Definitely didn't think that one through.


----------



## mikeod

Blakard said:


> Cheers for that, just speculation as I said however I do squat 175-200 and pretty sure 225 would attainable if I was to push myself.


the squat has pretty good carryover to the dead , so those numbers would definately be achievable for you,(although 300 is optimistic,not impossible) obviously when/if you start deadlifting, get your tekkers sorted before you go for the kill though. 200+ squat is impressive well done mucker


----------



## Blakard

bongon95 said:


> the squat has pretty good carryover to the dead , so those numbers would definately be achievable for you,(although 300 is optimistic,not impossible) obviously when/if you start deadlifting, get your tekkers sorted before you go for the kill though. 200+ squat is impressive well done mucker


Cheers lad. Actually does mean a fair bit, I know I came off as a bit of a div but I'm really not:laugh:

I have put them off due to the high level risk of injury if you get it wrong or too higher weight. I will start after Christmas and start on 50-100 and up it pretty rapid but focusing on technique first and foremost.


----------



## mikeod

Blakard said:


> Cheers lad. Actually does mean a fair bit, I know I came off as a bit of a div but I'm really not:laugh:
> 
> I have put them off due to the high level risk of injury if you get it wrong or too higher weight. I will start after Christmas and start on 50-100 and up it pretty rapid but focusing on technique first and foremost.


as you probably know, they are only a risk if not performed correctly, like you said, start light and get some vids up on here if your unsure


----------



## Rick89

L11 said:


> Most people that chase weights are fat ****s.


most people that chase the abs are just weaklings


----------



## MRSTRONG

L11 said:


> Most people that chase weights are fat ****s.


That's because skinny pricks are weak .


----------



## Blakard

bongon95 said:


> as you probably know, they are only a risk if not performed correctly, like you said, start light and get some vids up on here if your unsure


Yeah, hopefully wont need to post vids but if I need to I will.

I've seen a lot of good info on here about dead lifting techniques/tips so will have a comprehensive read of that material before I start and maybe watch some pros videos online, that ought to set me up!

Off to cook my tea now. Got £5.50 worth of steak (mix of frying and sirloin), brown basmati rice & garlic mushrooms:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Blakard said:


> I weigh 88.45/17-20% BF.
> 
> I don't do deads yet although id expect to be able to do 250-300 comfortably as my legs can push 350+ alone, of course that's just speculating though.
> 
> Ill tell you what i'm lifting on bench and shoulder press, a little over 3 months back in the gym after 2 years out.
> 
> These are final set weights as I up each set, both 8 reps.
> 
> Bench 130kg
> 
> Shoulder press 31kg (shoulders are my worst area, by far.. they're pretty messed up at times ha)


Haha comedy gold .

So you can leg press 350 and think you can deadlift 250-300 :lol:

Try it and film lt .


----------



## Blakard

ewen said:


> Haha comedy gold .
> 
> So you can leg press 350 and think you can deadlift 250-300 :lol:
> 
> Try it and film lt .


Have you read the rest of the thread? this is becoming tiresome now.


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> Haha comedy gold .
> 
> So you can leg press 350 and think you can deadlift 250-300 :lol:
> 
> Try it and film lt .


PMFSL


----------



## MRSTRONG

Blakard said:


> Have you read the rest of the thread? this is becoming tiresome now.


Sozstrongest man who never lifted a weight .


----------



## Blakard

EDIT - Retracted my initial post. Not that it was out of order or anything but its just not me to get into a argument or rise up to such comments.


----------



## Omada

Just so we are clear do you squat 175 or 200. And just to double check you are talking kgs and not lbs. because you have stated you just started back in the gym and you are repping 175-200. I'm gonna say video or your full of it. And good luck lifting 200. Never gonna happen.


----------



## kingdale

Omada said:


> Just so we are clear do you squat 175 or 200. And just to double check you are talking kgs and not lbs. because you have stated you just started back in the gym and you are repping 175-200. I'm gonna say video or your full of it. And good luck lifting 200. Never gonna happen.


and he is natural.


----------



## L11

Rick89 said:


> most people that chase the abs are just weaklings


Fortunately the abs follow me


----------



## Omada

kingdale said:


> and he is natural.


Oh hell I forgot he is a natural lifter too. Lets see the videos he-man. Or you shall forever be known as no-squat.


----------



## Blakard

Call me what you like if it makes you feel big.

I may take a video to shut you guys up but I doubt it, believe it or not I don't have to answer to you.

A lot of you guys should work on growing your maturity levels as much as you do your muscles.

Say as you please now keyboard warriors , I wont be rising to your clever comments from this post.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Blakard said:


> Call me what you like if it makes you feel big.
> 
> I may take a video to shut you guys up but I doubt it, believe it or not I don't have to answer to you.
> 
> A lot of you guys should work on growing your maturity levels as much as you do your muscles.
> 
> Say as you please now keyboard warriors , I wont be rising to your clever comments from this post.


Haha nosquat .


----------



## Omada

Blakard said:


> Call me what you like if it makes you feel big.
> 
> I may take a video to shut you guys up but I doubt it, believe it or not I don't have to answer to you.
> 
> A lot of you guys should work on growing your maturity levels as much as you do your muscles.
> 
> Say as you please now keyboard warriors , I wont be rising to your clever comments from this post.


Come on no-squat don't be like that. We all just want to be in awe of your natural lifting ability. Imagine if you got on the juice you could be squatting the UK by this time next year.............


----------



## Milky

Right chaps lets stop the cyberbullying shall we, you dont like him, you dont agree with him be polite or leave well alone.


----------



## 36-26

Blakard said:


> For 2? My figures are 3 sets of 8. Leg press 150 x 8, 280 x 8 and 350 x8 then carrying on with squats and other leg machines. have never bothered with deads so if I over estimated, shoot me but I know for a fact I'd be able to do 200.
> 
> 300 is way over the top though. Definitely didn't think that one through.


If you know for a fact you can do a 200kg dead, put a vid up and prove it, it is very easy to say it but not so easy to just do it


----------



## flinty90

36-26 said:


> If you know for a fact you can do a 200kg dead, put a vid up and prove it, it is very easy to say it but not so easy to just do it


he cant work a video camera mate his fingers are too muscly to press the buttons


----------



## 36-26

flinty90 said:


> he cant work a video camera mate his fingers are too muscly to press the buttons


To be fair I don't think this guy is trying to come across the way he is but on a forum like this you can't just say I'd be able to lift this and that without ever doing it, that's why I felt the need to ask for a vid. A 200kg dead is a very good lift for the average trainer so to just say you could do it no problem without ever doing it is disrespectful and a bit optimistic IMO


----------



## flinty90

36-26 said:


> To be fair I don't think this guy is trying to come across the way he is but on a forum like this you can't just say I'd be able to lift this and that without ever doing it, that's why I felt the need to ask for a vid. A 200kg dead is a very good lift for the average trainer so to just say you could do it no problem without ever doing it is disrespectful and a bit optimistic IMO


to be fair mate who really gives a fcuk if he can or he cant ??? who is scrutinizing him that much that it matters ?? not me

worry about what your doing yourself rather than what others are quating there doing etc .. the world is a much better place then X


----------



## ws0158

L11 said:


> Well I weigh under 80kg and I'll give you an idea of what I lift
> 
> Bench Press - 110kg for 10
> 
> Deadlift -110kg for 10 (my weak point at the moment)
> 
> Shoulder Press - 46kg (each hand) for 10


how heavy was you in your avi?? look heavier there


----------



## L11

ws0158 said:


> how heavy was you in your avi?? look heavier there


Well I've never been over 12 stone.. That was a couple of months ago so probably about 11.5


----------



## Blakard

Cheers 36 & flinty.

I was definitely naive and after actually looking on youtube at deads and on the forums I wouldnt have speculated such high amounts.

I would definitely say my original speculation was way optimistic and undermines (without intention) what others have achieved, having said that I dont know what i'm capable of deadlifting lets face it, it me be that I can hit 200, almost definitely not straight away though.

I still didn't deserve the level of flack I took for that post though. In no way was I trying to come off as Mr big or put others accomplishments down.

I am a rookie and a midget compared to many guys on here but for someone 3months in to training with next to no budget I am pretty proud of what I can do, well at least I thought I was, I may have to reconsider whether they are any good at all:laugh:


----------



## TryingToGetBig

2.5 x body weight deadlift, would mean I'd need a 212.5kg lift. I only get 160 max 2 reps. So a bit to go. My form is sh1t though. I shattered my ankle and now only have a tiny range of movement in it so when I squat down my knees can't go past my feet(if that makes sense)


----------



## TryingToGetBig

L11 said:


> Well I've never been over 12 stone.. That was a couple of months ago so probably about 11.5


You look heavier than 12 stone, are you short?


----------



## MattGriff

L11 said:


> Well I've never been over 12 stone.. That was a couple of months ago so probably about 11.5


How tall are you out of interest?


----------



## L11

MattGriff said:


> How tall are you out of interest?


5" 7


----------



## mikeod

Blakard said:


> Cheers 36 & flinty.
> 
> I was definitely naive and after actually looking on youtube at deads and on the forums I wouldnt have speculated such high amounts.
> 
> I would definitely say my original speculation was way optimistic and undermines (without intention) what others have achieved, having said that I dont know what i'm capable of deadlifting lets face it, it me be that I can hit 200, almost definitely not straight away though.
> 
> I still didn't deserve the level of flack I took for that post though. In no way was I trying to come off as Mr big or put others accomplishments down.
> 
> I am a rookie and a midget compared to many guys on here but for someone 3months in to training with next to no budget I am pretty proud of what I can do, well at least I thought I was, I may have to reconsider whether they are any good at all:laugh:


listen, a 200kg deadlift is nothing to get excited about for a 88kg lifter, if you can squat 175kg -200kg to depth, theres no reason why you cannot achieve this very quickly. im assuming that 175 is for reps and 200 is an estimate of your 1rm?. if i were you id start some sort of 5x5 traing on your deadlift, get some reps under your belt and in a couple of months put a vid up of your max attempt.

not that you have to prove anything to anyone, but at least it will shut the doubters up and hopefully get you some sound advice on your technique


----------



## Blakard

bongon95 said:


> listen, a 200kg deadlift is nothing to get excited about for a 88kg lifter, if you can squat 175kg -200kg to depth, theres no reason why you cannot achieve this very quickly. im assuming that 175 is for reps and 200 is an estimate of your 1rm?. if i were you id start some sort of 5x5 traing on your deadlift, get some reps under your belt and in a couple of months put a vid up of your max attempt.
> 
> not that you have to prove anything to anyone, but at least it will shut the doubters up and hopefully get you some sound advice on your technique


Mixed feedback on what should be possible, I enjoy yours the most though, encouraging.

One thing I should of made clear is that my squat figures are probably misleading as they are not using a bar in the method most are familair with, I have been using a squatting machine.

Place for your legs to rest on, shoulder cushions and do the movement.

One thing that may go in my favour is I barely train legs, 5-10 sessions I've done so I could definitively do that more and get some quick gains, same story with back, i haven't been training back quite as much as I should.

I will do some 5x5 as you recommend and upload a video when possible. I just tried 5x5 yesterday on tris + abs, was the first time I had done 5x5.

with regards to your question. 175kg is 8 reps following a couple of lower sets of 8. 200kg I quoted simply because I could have pushed the 175kg higher or done less sets/weights with a higher weight.


----------



## flinty90

Blakard said:


> Mixed feedback on what should be possible, I enjoy yours the most though, encouraging.
> 
> One thing I should of made clear is that my squat figures are probably misleading as they are not using a bar in the method most are familair with, I have been using a squatting machine.
> 
> Place for your legs to rest on, shoulder cushions and do the movement.
> 
> One thing that may go in my favour is I barely train legs, 5-10 sessions I've done so I could definitively do that more and get some quick gains, same story with back, i haven't been training back quite as much as I should.
> 
> I will do some 5x5 as you recommend and upload a video when possible. I just tried 5x5 yesterday on tris + abs, was the first time I had done 5x5.
> 
> with regards to your question. 175kg is 8 reps following a couple of lower sets of 8. 200kg I quoted simply because I could have pushed the 175kg higher or done less sets/weights with a higher weight.


Mate at end of day are you wanting to be a body builder or powerlifter ??

if body builder then it dont matter what weights you can lift... if powerlifter , then as long as your trying hard, and making progress thats all that matter..

ewen and mattgriff etc would be abloe to help you a lot...

just enjoy what you do mate thats the most crucial bit of advice i can give you .. if you get caught up in numbers your just going to stop enjoying it, and no matter what you lift some bigger stronger fcuker out there will be lifting more ..

PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT its all you can ask to achieve, and that involves no fcuker else but yourself !!!X


----------



## Blakard

flinty90 said:


> Mate at end of day are you wanting to be a body builder or powerlifter ??
> 
> if body builder then it dont matter what weights you can lift... if powerlifter , then as long as your trying hard, and making progress thats all that matter..
> 
> ewen and mattgriff etc would be abloe to help you a lot...
> 
> just enjoy what you do mate thats the most crucial bit of advice i can give you .. if you get caught up in numbers your just going to stop enjoying it, and no matter what you lift some bigger stronger fcuker out there will be lifting more ..
> 
> PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT its all you can ask to achieve, and that involves no fcuker else but yourself !!!X


A bodybuilder before powerlifter definetely. Ive never had plans to compete/turn pro. Just do it for fitness & aesthetics and the rewards they bring, along with having a solid hobby and a consistent thing all the time.

I have a absolutely massive level of respect for anyone competing let alone winning competitions, especially once it gets to the arnolds and higher levels.

Its mindblowing what these guys do day in day out.

Getting lost in numbers a little bit on here but less so when it comes to training, I do the best I can but yeh..enjoy it to the max! Always itching to get to the gym and it feels much like a second home/safehouse.


----------



## Marshan

Blakard said:


> A bodybuilder before powerlifter definetely. Ive never had plans to compete/turn pro. Just do it for fitness & aesthetics and the rewards they bring, along with having a solid hobby and a consistent thing all the time.
> 
> I have a absolutely massive level of respect for anyone competing let alone winning competitions, especially once it gets to the arnolds and higher levels.
> 
> *Its mindblowing what these guys do day in day out.*
> 
> Getting lost in numbers a little bit on here but less so when it comes to training, I do the best I can but yeh..enjoy it to the max! *Always itching to get to the gym and it feels much like a second home/safehouse.*


It is to you but its not to them. Its their normal routine. Everyone here is like that too...nothing new here.


----------



## leeds_01

L11 u in shape mate and yeh i agree wi others u look heavier - just goes to show how its hard to judge when l have low bf % eh

re OP lifts etc imo i think at 82kg these are decent weights for those lifts (for an intermediate trainer not some specialist nutter chris jenkins style):

220 dead x1

130 bench x1

dbshoulder 40 x 6?


----------



## mikeod

Blakard said:


> Mixed feedback on what should be possible, I enjoy yours the most though, encouraging.
> 
> One thing I should of made clear is that my squat figures are probably misleading as they are not using a bar in the method most are familair with, I have been using a squatting machine.
> 
> Place for your legs to rest on, shoulder cushions and do the movement.
> 
> One thing that may go in my favour is I barely train legs, 5-10 sessions I've done so I could definitively do that more and get some quick gains, same story with back, i haven't been training back quite as much as I should.
> 
> I will do some 5x5 as you recommend and upload a video when possible. I just tried 5x5 yesterday on tris + abs, was the first time I had done 5x5.
> 
> with regards to your question. 175kg is 8 reps following a couple of lower sets of 8. 200kg I quoted simply because I could have pushed the 175kg higher or done less sets/weights with a higher weight.


ah right, that does make a big difference. that sounds like a hack squat machine ur using which cannot be compared to a barbell squat, and has little to no carryover to the deadlift!

hack squat is rubbish imo, learn to barbell squat properly, and you,ll make gains whatever your goals maybe


----------



## Omada

You see nosquat everyone responds differently when people start telling the truth. A hack squat machine is in no way comparable to a barbell squat. I think before you come on to a bodybuilding forum shouting the odds. You should know what you are talking about. And then you will find people are more willing to help and guide instead of ridicule.


----------



## MRSTRONG

bongon95 said:


> ah right, that does make a big difference. that sounds like a hack squat machine ur using which cannot be compared to a barbell squat, and has little to no carryover to the deadlift!
> 
> hack squat is rubbish imo, learn to barbell squat properly, and you,ll make gains whatever your goals maybe


no you can get hammer strength style squat machines ive seen stupidly heavy numbers by a mate , he said he squatted 360 for 10 then he said on a squat machine .

its just like the age old debate of smith machine vs barbell , barbell is king machines are there for those too pussy to use a bb .

in terms of bodybuilding then machines cables etc are all there to use and to enhance the body where as my sport and powerlifting the only equipment is bb weights squat rack and a bench thats all we need so numbers are a big part of it (of course other equipment is used to a degree) .

bodybuilding equals stress placed on the muscle in a slow controlled fashion without numbers other than sets/reps being sought , strength training is all about the weight .

i can leg press 740 for 8 reps i sure as fcuk ccant deadlift or squat 100-150kg less than that .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Omada said:


> You see nosquat everyone responds differently when people start telling the truth. A hack squat machine is in no way comparable to a barbell squat. I think before you come on to a bodybuilding forum shouting the odds. You should know what you are talking about. And then you will find people are more willing to help and guide instead of ridicule.


i seen it as trolling tbh .


----------



## mikeod

ewen said:


> no you can get hammer strength style squat machines ive seen stupidly heavy numbers by a mate , he said he squatted 360 for 10 then he said on a squat machine .
> 
> its just like the age old debate of smith machine vs barbell , barbell is king machines are there for those too pussy to use a bb .
> 
> in terms of bodybuilding then machines cables etc are all there to use and to enhance the body where as my sport and powerlifting the only equipment is bb weights squat rack and a bench thats all we need so numbers are a big part of it (of course other equipment is used to a degree) .
> 
> bodybuilding equals stress placed on the muscle in a slow controlled fashion without numbers other than sets/reps being sought , strength training is all about the weight .
> 
> i can leg press 740 for 8 reps i sure as fcuk ccant deadlift or squat 100-150kg less than that .


not sure if its trolling, id say more naivety(cant spell) than anything else.

its easy for someone with little knowledge to convince themselves that a squat is a squat, machine or not, obviously anyone one that has done both will know that that is not the case.

there are plenty of people on here spouting numbers at every opportunity, even with a barbell squat you cant really gauge how strong a person is unless you actually see the squat, as you know theres a big difference between a few inches above depth in terms of how much you can squat. and there are plenty of people who do squat not to depth claiming bogus numbers imo. however theres no arguing with the deadlift, you either lift it or you dont


----------



## MRSTRONG

bongon95 said:


> not sure if its trolling, id say more naivety(cant spell) than anything else.
> 
> its easy for someone with little knowledge to convince themselves that a squat is a squat, machine or not, obviously anyone one that has done both will know that that is not the case.
> 
> there are plenty of people on here spouting numbers at every opportunity, even with a barbell squat you cant really gauge how strong a person is unless you actually see the squat, as you know theres a big difference between a few inches above depth in terms of how much you can squat. and there are plenty of people who do squat not to depth claiming bogus numbers imo. however theres no arguing with the deadlift, you either lift it or you dont


uk-m rules state video of mega numbers as proof lol

ive seen many guys deadlifting and bouncing on floor also knees and back not locking out so unless its strict its not as simple as lift it and its fine .

but i do agree with you which is why i film my lifts even though they are sh1t .


----------



## Destiny1

L11 said:


> Most people that chase weights are fat ****s.


 I'm only 15 % body fat 14 st 5 bench 180 kg

Dead lift 220


----------



## mikeod

ewen said:


> uk-m rules state video of mega numbers as proof lol
> 
> ive seen many guys deadlifting and bouncing on floor also knees and back not locking out so unless its strict its not as simple as lift it and its fine .
> 
> but i do agree with you which is why i film my lifts even though they are sh1t .


yeah i know what you mean, im the worst culprit for not locking knees, especially on block pulls, bad habit more than anything else.


----------



## Omada

Destiny1 said:


> I'm only 15 % body fat 14 st 5 bench 180 kg
> 
> Dead lift 220


Video or no bench and no deadlift


----------



## Destiny1

New to site mate tell me where to put vid and I will shock you thou as I do it with out a spotter and do reps


----------



## MRSTRONG

Destiny1 said:


> New to site mate tell me where to put vid and I will shock you thou as I do it with out a spotter and do reps


in here is fine


----------



## mikeod

Destiny1 said:


> New to site mate tell me where to put vid and I will shock you thou as I do it with out a spotter and do reps


impressive,if you can


----------



## Destiny1

Give me till tomoz mate and I get them all of old phone onto this one only upgrade yesterday and not transferred vids yet of to gym in 20 mins so ill put new bench up going for 190 tonight be back at 2130


----------



## Destiny1

New bench up then as I can record on this phone


----------



## MRSTRONG

Destiny1 said:


> Give me till tomoz mate and I get them all of old phone onto this one only upgrade yesterday and not transferred vids yet of to gym in 20 mins so ill put new bench up going for 190 tonight be back at 2130


damn i`ll be at work , send me link .


----------



## Omada

Destiny1 said:


> New to site mate tell me where to put vid and I will shock you thou as I do it with out a spotter and do reps


Dude if you put a video up here of you at 14st doing 180 for reps with no spotter you will get some serious reps. Also surely if you can rep 180 doing 190 should be no problem.


----------



## Smitch

Destiny1 said:


> Give me till tomoz mate and I get them all of old phone onto this one only upgrade yesterday and not transferred vids yet of to gym in 20 mins so ill put new bench up going for 190 tonight be back at 2130


Do you compete in PL?


----------



## MRSTRONG

i`ll be the first to eat my helmet cheese but he dont look like he lifts .


----------



## Destiny1

Funny you say that mate been asked to do one this January qualifier only prob is its drug tested when I win it

In to minds at the moment weather to do it


----------



## Destiny1

I want photos Ewan


----------



## MRSTRONG

Destiny1 said:


> I want photos Ewan


of what ?


----------



## Destiny1

You eating your healmet cheese when I put this vid up in 2 hrs


----------



## broch316

to be fair he looks a big lad in his avi .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Destiny1 said:


> You eating your healmet cheese when I put this vid up in 2 hrs


i`ll get your mrs to text you them .


----------



## MRSTRONG

broch316 said:


> to be fair he looks a big lad in his avi .


really ?


----------



## broch316

not saying big like u or rick89 for instance but well built enough to belive he can shift that weight .. theres so much **** on this board but im giving this guy the benefit of the doubt....


----------



## Ben_Dover

L11 said:


> Well I weigh under 80kg and I'll give you an idea of what I lift
> 
> Bench Press - 110kg for 10
> 
> Deadlift -110kg for 10 (my weak point at the moment)
> 
> Shoulder Press - 46kg (each hand) for 10


How come such low deads in comparison mate? Your presses are way above mine yet I dead 30kg more?

You look in great shape so not having a dig, just curious, have you not even doing them long?


----------



## MRSTRONG

broch316 said:


> not saying big like u or rick89 for instance but well built enough to belive he can shift that weight .. theres so much **** on this board but im giving this guy the benefit of the doubt....


i have to agree with you mate , not about size but i do think he can do what he says .


----------



## justin case

when i used to go to a commercial gym in the 80s there was about 3 people who could bench 300lbs, it was the holy grail of body building, on here it seems to be a warm up....how times have changed eh?


----------



## Ben_Dover

2004mark said:


> Yep. Like you say, no cross over. But 350 is a pretty average leg press, if I think of the lads in my gym doing that they'd only be repping on 140-150 for deadlift.


I leg press 300, squat 120 and deadlift 140 for reps


----------



## broch316

ewen said:


> i have to agree with you mate , not about size but i do think he can do what he says .


ill be checking it out at 9 ocklock mate lol


----------



## Destiny1

In gym now not a chest day but just did me 160 kgs unassisted for reps not the 180 as promised still weak from last night tapatalk won't let me upload vid I can email or send to a phone right now


----------



## MRSTRONG

Destiny1 said:


> In gym now not a chest day but just did me 160 kgs unassisted for reps not the 180 as promised still weak from last night tapatalk won't let me upload vid I can email or send to a phone right now


upload to youtube and link here .


----------



## broch316

cant put my email or mobile number on here mate and u cant pm .. but i believe u dude good lifts


----------



## justin case

Friday night...check

freshly charged glass of vodka....check

popcorn at the ready..check

eagerly awaiting a video of a lift...check

big wet fart, anti climax let down as usual...check....lol


----------



## Destiny1

Cut gym short to prove this

Uploading to computer with kids help and will post on here


----------



## Destiny1

Mate back in gym tomoz extra dose of dbol/anavar and 1 ml in delt tonight

180 kgs will be up by midday tomoz

I'm uploading a 160 kg lift now just sorting computer out upstairs


----------



## Huntingground

Blakard said:


> I weigh 88.45/17-20% BF.
> 
> I don't do deads yet although id expect to be able to do 250-300 comfortably as my legs can push 350+ alone, of course that's just speculating though.
> 
> Ill tell you what i'm lifting on bench and shoulder press, a little over 3 months back in the gym after 2 years out.
> 
> These are final set weights as I up each set, both 8 reps.
> 
> Bench 130kg
> 
> Shoulder press 31kg (shoulders are my worst area, by far.. they're pretty messed up at times ha)


Comical, you reckon you can DL 300KG. Please post up a vid. When you say your legs can push 350+, I suppose you mean Leg Press, gayest movement of all. Please post up your 300KG DL


----------



## Mingster

If you have a decent squat and deadlift to go with that 180 bench you should do very well indeed in powerlifting...


----------



## justin case

Madeleine albright the former American secretary of state used to leg press 400lbs and she was an old women...lol


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> Haha comedy gold .
> 
> So you can leg press 350 and think you can deadlift 250-300 :lol:
> 
> Try it and film lt .


Beat me to it you cun t!


----------



## Huntingground

I will try a leg press next time I am in the gym, never done one as they mean nothing, I reckon I can do 500-600, I can only DL 270 though.


----------



## broch316

any luck with the video mate


----------



## Destiny1

Piece of **** keeps crashing


----------



## Destiny1

Off to mates now to borrow his laptop


----------



## Destiny1

I'm not that small 5ft 7 so look a lot bigger in person lol


----------



## Destiny1




----------



## L11

Ben_Dover said:


> How come such low deads in comparison mate? Your presses are way above mine yet I dead 30kg more?
> 
> You look in great shape so not having a dig, just curious, have you not even doing them long?


Yea basically only been doing em 3 months, shoulder press I've done for 3 years! I go up 5kg every session so wont be long


----------



## Omada

Ok you can have half a rep. You made 160 look easy there bro. Now lets see if nosquat will put up a video.........


----------



## Ben_Dover

Destiny1 said:


>


Time to see some helmet cheese...


----------



## Huntingground

DL vid please. Fckin no chance you can do 300


----------



## Omada

Huntingground said:


> DL vid please. Fckin no chance you can do 300


Dude we aren't allowed to talk to nosquat like this, it is considered cyber bullying.


----------



## broch316

great strenght mate u made 160 look like 60 there plenty more in ya...


----------



## Destiny1

Nosquat said 300

I said 220 to save any confusion


----------



## Blakard

bongon95 said:


> ah right, that does make a big difference. that sounds like a hack squat machine ur using which cannot be compared to a barbell squat, and has little to no carryover to the deadlift!
> 
> hack squat is rubbish imo, learn to barbell squat properly, and you,ll make gains whatever your goals maybe


Indeed. That certainly became evident today. I have given both the barbell squats and deadlifts a go, focussed on technique naturally but yeah my squat was very disappointing, 40kg excluding bar weight and the deadlift 90kg excluding bar weight.

A lot of work to do on squats, it just felt very unnatural.

Think ill be able to progress well with deadlifts though and 200+ not a million miles off.

Rather embarrassing! But in learning to deal with insults and ridicule in this thread, don't really care what those that way inclined say anymore.

I'm here to learn and that's what I'm doing.

Cheers for all your input and not jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## broch316

mate theres a big difference in lifting up 110kg to 200kgs just saying... might be further off than u think but defo achievable ... what do u weigh..


----------



## MattGriff

Destiny1 said:


>


Is that in the Cloleseum?


----------



## Blakard

broch316 said:


> mate theres a big difference in lifting up 110kg to 200kgs just saying... might be further off than u think but defo achievable ... what do u weigh..


Yeah I can appreciate that but gotta be optimistic and believe! I don't think 110 was the max I could do though but no way was I pushing it too hard first few shots at deading.

I recon Il'l have had poor technique though, possible that will help once I get that right.

Currently weight about 88.5, 17-21% BF roughly.


----------



## Hayesy

175 pound here

Deadlift 160kg

Bench 100kg

Shoulder press 90kg

Thats 1 rep max so i base most of my 8-10 reps at 80%


----------



## Huntingground

Any vids?


----------



## 2004mark

Blakard said:


> Yeah I can appreciate that but gotta be optimistic and believe! I don't think 110 was the max I could do though but no way was I pushing it too hard first few shots at deading.
> 
> I recon Il'l have had poor technique though, possible that will help once I get that right.
> 
> Currently weight about 88.5, 17-21% BF roughly.


Took me about 6 months to go from a starting weight of about 120 to 170 then I reckon another 5 months to get 200, got to 190 ok but that last 10kg took about 8 weeks. Weight around 80 - 85 kg

Oh, also weight quoted should include the bar weight by default.


----------



## kev d

hi everyone, this thread has turned into a very interesting one,which is good to see, big variation in weights lifted from person to person, woz really wondering how my lifts were coming along, dont seem to bad after all, currently weigh 76kg, bench press 120kg 1rep, never tried deadlifting for 1, upping weight slightly every week and now on 150 for ten reps, seated shoulder press 37kg for 8 reps, will keep plugging away and hopefully get all lifts up a bit more, cheers


----------



## Blakard

2004mark said:


> Took me about 6 months to go from a starting weight of about 120 to 170 then I reckon another 5 months to get 200, got to 190 ok but that last 10kg took about 8 weeks. Weight around 80 - 85 kg
> 
> Oh, also weight quoted should include the bar weight by default.


That is longer than I would of wanted but i'm sure it will come around fast enough, time flies after all.

I'd like to be on 200+ by end of 2013 so that should be achievable, if I can look back on the year and i've managed it then that would be awesome.

Regards to quoting the weight..yeah I know it should be by default but because i've been so slated for my numbers in this thread I decided to make it lower:laugh:

Na, only joking, I'm pretty sure its a 20bar but it could be slightly above, I wasn't sure so I didn't include.


----------



## Destiny1

MattGriff said:


> Is that in the Cloleseum?


Alright mate yes it is so how is the griefmeister these days not seen you in years

I live wrong side of brum to visit your new place but heard good things

Hope all the lads are doing good


----------



## broch316

Blakard said:


> That is longer than I would of wanted but i'm sure it will come around fast enough, time flies after all.
> 
> I'd like to be on 200+ by end of 2013 so that should be achievable, if I can look back on the year and i've managed it then that would be awesome.
> 
> Regards to quoting the weight..yeah I know it should be by default but because i've been so slated for my numbers in this thread I decided to make it lower:laugh:
> 
> Na, only joking, I'm pretty sure its a 20bar but it could be slightly above, I wasn't sure so I didn't include.


yip agreed mate . when starting out on deadlift always best to try and do it with a mirror in sight so u can check your form .


----------



## mikeod

broch316 said:


> yip agreed mate . when starting out on deadlift always best to try and do it with a mirror in sight so u can check your form .


disagree with you here mate. keep well away from mirrors imo, when you deadlift you pick a spot on the wall in front of you,and concentrate on that, l

looking at yourself in the mirrorcould cause you to lose tightness!

if you want to see your form, video it and watch it back.

blakard, forget about 220+ for now, start light do 5x5, add 2.5 per week, and when you cant get 5x5 switch to 3x5 and carry on for as long as possible


----------



## mikeod

Destiny1 said:


>


made that look easy mate!

and fair play you went to some effort to prove it, unlike alot of members on here spouting bs numbers without any proof. reps


----------



## Omada

Blakard said:


> Indeed. That certainly became evident today. I have given both the barbell squats and deadlifts a go, focussed on technique naturally but yeah my squat was very disappointing, 40kg excluding bar weight and the deadlift 90kg excluding bar weight.
> 
> A lot of work to do on squats, it just felt very unnatural.
> 
> Think ill be able to progress well with deadlifts though and 200+ not a million miles off.
> 
> Rather embarrassing! But in learning to deal with insults and ridicule in this thread, don't really care what those that way inclined say anymore.
> 
> I'm here to learn and that's what I'm doing.
> 
> Cheers for all your input and not jumping on the bandwagon.


Right firstly good for you for wanting to go to gym and change your life. But secondly let me just say hahahahshahahahahahahahahaha "I could deadlift 300 nae bother" hahahahshahahahahahahahahaha "I squat 175 could do 200 though" hahahahshahahahahahahahahaha But I will give you some reps for being honest and trying a real squat. Now stick at it work your way up slowly concentrate on form and technique. You can definitely reach 200 in a year. Good luck.


----------



## MattGriff

Destiny1 said:


> Alright mate yes it is so how is the griefmeister these days not seen you in years
> 
> I live wrong side of brum to visit your new place but heard good things
> 
> Hope all the lads are doing good


Good thanks, bigger and stronger than ever which suits, your lifting looks to be going well too?

Gym is going really well too got some strong ole boys there.

Solid benching too!


----------



## Blakard

broch316 said:


> yip agreed mate . when starting out on deadlift always best to try and do it with a mirror in sight so u can check your form .


Seems logical, my gym has huge mirrors all over the place. I found them useful for squatting but probably not so great for deads.



bongon95 said:


> disagree with you here mate. keep well away from mirrors imo, when you deadlift you pick a spot on the wall in front of you,and concentrate on that, l
> 
> looking at yourself in the mirrorcould cause you to lose tightness!
> 
> if you want to see your form, video it and watch it back.
> 
> blakard, forget about 220+ for now, start light do 5x5, add 2.5 per week, and when you cant get 5x5 switch to 3x5 and carry on for as long as possible


Only place I can do deads is infront of 3-4 huge mirrors:lol:

Ill just have to do my best to not let them affect things but yeah I think I know what you mean though with the mirrors, wasnt aware of it at the time though.

Yeah I will take your advice & do 5x5's, ive started doing this on other muscle groups this week so good timing:thumbup1:



Omada said:


> Right firstly good for you for wanting to go to gym and change your life. But secondly let me just say hahahahshahahahahahahahahaha "I could deadlift 300 nae bother" hahahahshahahahahahahahahaha "I squat 175 could do 200 though" hahahahshahahahahahahahahaha But I will give you some reps for being honest and trying a real squat. Now stick at it work your way up slowly concentrate on form and technique. You can definitely reach 200 in a year. Good luck.


Fair post apart from exaggerating what I said I speculated I could dead lift even though it was still pretty damn ludicrous my estimate.. :surrender:

Hate taking pics and never have filmed at gym, just look like a right ****! but..I think i'm gonna have to just do it because i'm 95% sure i'm doing the wrong technique and 100% sure I could be doing it better.

Cheers.


----------



## mikeod

blakard, if theres mirrors in front of where you deadlift, turn around and face the opposite way:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Destiny1 said:


>


eating helmet cheese as i watch .

think you should buy a new camera phone aswell :lol:


----------



## Destiny1

Dony understand the quality it's a iPhone 4S should be hd its perfect on my Facebook just not on YouTube


----------



## Destiny1

ewen said:


> eating helmet cheese as i watch .
> 
> think you should buy a new camera phone aswell :lol:


as promised mate 180 kg bench for reps in hd


----------



## kingdale

Destiny1 said:


> as promised mate 180 kg bench for reps in hd


what do you deadlift and bench mate?


----------



## Destiny1

Not tried higher on bench yet mate I like to get my reps up to 8 before I move up

On 7 at the moment

Dead lifting I've always stayed away from because I did my back in a few years ago but started up again 2 weeks ago and I'm already at 220 kg for 1

Lads say I could go heathier if I improve my form as at the moment I'm doing more work than I should be doing


----------



## kingdale

Destiny1 said:


> Not tried higher on bench yet mate I like to get my reps up to 8 before I move up
> 
> On 7 at the moment
> 
> Dead lifting I've always stayed away from because I did my back in a few years ago but started up again 2 weeks ago and I'm already at 220 kg for 1
> 
> Lads say I could go heathier if I improve my form as at the moment I'm doing more work than I should be doing


i ment squat not bench. Good lifts.


----------



## Destiny1

No idear mate I dont do them

I have a go Thursday


----------



## 36-26

Destiny1 said:


> No idear mate I dont do them
> 
> I have a go Thursday


You have an awesome bench mate and I don't mean any offence but to look at you I wouldn't have thought you could do it


----------



## Destiny1

No offence taken mate I have over 17 inch biceps to have a lot of people saying I lift to much for my size can be frustrating some times especially as some fat kids weigh more than me natural lol


----------



## HodgesoN

bongon95 said:


> if your talking about pushing 350 on a leg press machine, i doubt very much that that will carry over a 250-300 deadlift, if your squatting 200+ then those numbers maybe more realistic


i did 680kg on leg press today, that means i can dead lift 550-600kg deadlift LOL


----------



## Huntingground

HodgesoN said:


> i did 680kg on leg press today, that means i can dead lift 550-600kg deadlift LOL


Are you Benedikt Magnusson in disguise??


----------



## Omada

Destiny1 said:


> as promised mate 180 kg bench for reps in hd


Oi you said no spotter for 7 reps. That my man was 3 and he had a hold if the bar the while time. Tell him to keep his stinking hands off it. You can have another half rep.


----------



## Destiny1

I did mate that was my second attempt idiot forgot to hit record on my first that's why at the begging I double check with him his recording only had that bloke spotting as I didn't know if I could do it again immediately after


----------



## Omada

Destiny1 said:


> I did mate that was my second attempt idiot forgot to hit record on my first that's why at the begging I double check with him his recording only had that bloke spotting as I didn't know if I could do it again immediately after


Dude I'm only pulling your plonker, you've got nothing left to prove here.


----------



## Destiny1

Lol thanks lads


----------

